
Show HN: Super simple chat app - mustak_im
https://boredchat.mustak.im/app
======
Element_
Using Firefox I was unable to submit my message after I typed it in the input
box. Hitting enter and clicking the send icon didn't do anything.

~~~
mustak_im
thanks, It's fixed now.

------
mustak_im
Nothing fancy going on here as I made this while playing with new SignalR for
.NET Core.

